# T-shirt packaging



## aylajackson (Jun 19, 2014)

Hello, everyone.
I have a ULINE catalogs and I have no idea what to purchase. At this time I just make t shirts, what size poly mailers and boxes should I purchase? Also, how many t-shirts will fit in the poly mailers and boxes you suggest?
Thank you.


----------



## teh835 (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi there. I would not order anything from Uline. You could get everything you need very cheap on ebay. The poly mailers are perfect to mail t shirts and save on weight compared to boxes.


----------



## aylajackson (Jun 19, 2014)

teh835 said:


> Hi there. I would not order anything from Uline. You could get everything you need very cheap on ebay. The poly mailers are perfect to mail t shirts and save on weight compared to boxes.


Should I trust Ebay??


----------



## teh835 (Jun 23, 2014)

Yes you can trust ebay. Just make sure you check their feedback. There are a lot of great deals.


----------



## R03 (Apr 25, 2012)

I buy mine from Amazon I find them to be fast than eBay, imo. I think they are a 12" by 9"

Sent from my LG-E980 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I just ordered these and got them the next day. they are really tough.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000HG964S/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

